# DO we have a Surrey/South london meet?



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Hi i am new to TTOC but i wouldnt mind getting to know those members who are close by to me. I live just near Kingston, and was wondering if we have a meet. Park Royal is the venue for the london Club GTI meet, (think it is still on last sunday of every month) we could hi-jack their venue. OR any other venue (closer to me is great ;-) )


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi TTej (or is it ej? ) welcome to the TTOC!

If you are in Kingston then jump on the A3 and head down to the monthly Guildford and Godalming meet - next is 25th Sept - see threads on Events (last months has directions). Affter all there's no point going to a meet unless you get to travel a reasonable distance... :

I am jn 9 M25 - if you want to meet up (BP on the A3?) we could mini-cruise together.

Louise


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Check out the Events forum on the front page :


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Yeah BP it is. will arrange a time later


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

tej - kiddah.

im in the gatwick area - not a million miles away.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> tej - kiddah.
> 
> im in the gatwick area - not a million miles away.


I'm in the Cardiff area - not a million miles away either....

Although very few places are.........


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Hi i am new to TTOC but i wouldnt mind getting to know those members who are close by to me. I live just near Kingston, and was wondering if we have a meet. Park Royal is the venue for the london Club GTI meet, (think it is still on last sunday of every month) we could hi-jack their venue. OR any other venue (closer to me is great ;-) )


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1062807588

is this any good ?


----------

